# Strange Evolution



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2013)

There was a thread somewhere that some of these would have fit perfectly well.  These are my first post of macro shots. C&C welcomed.
#1 


Macro-2.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#2 


Macro-7.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#3 


Macro-6.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#4 


Macro-8.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#5


Macro-3.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#6 


Macro-1.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#7 


Macro-5.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

#8 


Macro-4.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah, Poppies!  Love those.  As images, there are a few nits, but overall I'd be pretty happy with these.  Have you considered arranging three of them into a triptych?  That would really pull the images together and show the "flow".  They don't have to be of the same flower either, as long as the overall sequence makes sense.  I'd consider #3, #5 and #7 as candidates.  

The "nits" are mainly the lighting - it is somewhat uneven (#8) or just a bit harsh (#5).  Are you using on-camera or off-camera flash?  Any diffusers?


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Ah, Poppies! Love those. As images, there are a few nits, but overall I'd be pretty happy with these. Have you considered arranging three of them into a triptych? That would really pull the images together and show the "flow". They don't have to be of the same flower either, as long as the overall sequence makes sense. I'd consider #3, #5 and #7 as candidates.
> 
> The "nits" are mainly the lighting - it is somewhat uneven (#8) or just a bit harsh (#5). Are you using on-camera or off-camera flash? Any diffusers?




Thank you Sir.  I think a triptych is a really good idea.  In fact I was thinking of it when considering 8 pictures in a post was too many.  

I used off camera flash with the plastic omni bounce diffuser, but I do have a 6X8 softbox to use next time.  In fact, I will actually be better prepared (take my time) the next time.  It was in impossible challege for me to hold the flash and stay focused with a macro lens.  I felt like a drunk swaying back and forth :lmao:. 

Next attempt there will be blankets, tripods, tweezers, rocket air blower, and remote triggers used.  I hope the poppy's are not all popped.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 11, 2013)

Interesting subject. For me 7 is the best of the bunch. Though it seems you are using a flash. Just wondering why not natural light? When shooting flowers I find it preferable.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 11, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Interesting subject. For me 7 is the best of the bunch. Though it seems you are using a flash. Just wondering why not natural light? When shooting flowers I find it preferable.



Thanks Photographiend.  I was shooting macro late afternoon to early evening.  The aperture was probably at F16 or higher.  The flash helped getting an exposure that was not too dark although maybe it could have helped me to slow the shutter speed to counteract.  The truth is I should have taken my time in the whole process - better diffuser on the flash, tripod etc.  I will look at my settings once I get home tonight.  

Hopefully I can get a redo this weekend.

Edit: Yuppers, all shot a 1/125th at F16.  Lesson learned though.  These were at the end of an 8 hour or so outing mostly shooting owls at a park, and all kinds of birds at a reserve.  There was still no reason I could not have taken my time with these.  Such a NOOOOB!


----------

